# Drip system on well water.



## BaldyBob (Oct 10, 2012)

Anyone out there on well water and have a drip system? If so, how do you have it setup to where it will not burn your pump up? Any and all ideas appreciated even if you don't have well water.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Do you have a pressure tank installed or does your well pump only come on when you turn on the faucet?


----------



## BaldyBob (Oct 10, 2012)

Pressure tank.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The pressure tank, depending on its size, stores X amount of water so the pump doesn't constantly run, which should prevent short cycling of the pump.

I am planning on running a drip system on my new fish room but haven't designed it yet. BTW, I am also on a private well.

What does vary from setup to setup is the amount of tanks you want on the drip system and how much water you want to drip in each tank per day. You also need to figure out how to drain the excess water from the tanks to your sewer, sump pump (if you have one) or directly out of your home.

Some people use an ice maker kit setup to tap into the cold water line to supply fresh water to the aquarium.

How many tanks do you want to use on the drip system?


----------



## BaldyBob (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice! I plan on using fmueller's drip system setup except I am going to purchase an overflow box with an air pump to keep the siphon. I was just not sure if it would cause problems with my tank and pump, so what you say makes me feel better about going ahead with it. for now I am just going to try it on my 100g. Doesn't take near as long to maintain my 55g.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I was going to suggest checking out fmueller's drip setup as a good example to check out.

Do you have a chlorinator or similar system to treat your water or is it just raw well water?


----------



## BaldyBob (Oct 10, 2012)

I have raw well water. Everything is good with the water except for it's a little on the acidic side which I find strange, but I have buffers and my ph stays 8 on the dot.


----------



## 54zamboni (Mar 16, 2005)

I have a well and set up an automatic drip system, using fmueller's info as a guide. tapped into a cold water pipe leading to an outside hose bib, and use .5 gph drip emitters on 5 tanks. they are all set up with sumps -- i drilled the sumps, installed a bulkhead in each, and the excess water flows thru those bulkheads into pvc pipe, which runs to a floor drain. several of the tanks use overflow boxes, and i've never had any trouble with them maintaining a syphon -- all use U tubes without pumps. my 5 tanks use approx. 2.5 gph, which as it relates to my well pump is roughly equivalent to flushing a toilet and washing hands once per hour.


----------



## BaldyBob (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I have had my drips system up and going for about a week now and so far it is working great. I am dripping roughly around 10 gallons over a 24 hour period and I have vinyl hose running to a pvc pipe that drains outside. My nitrates stay way down (around 5-10ppm) and my Acei *finally* spawned and now I have a female holding.


----------

